# November TOTM



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen i would at this time like to humbly ask for you photos for the November contest.

If anyone would like to offer a prize for TOTM please pm me regarding it.


Everyone get those cameras out and get shooting!

Dead line will be Friday November the 9th at midnight central time.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Ralph for taking over. Much appreciated 

Not this month for me since I had a good win streak the past two times. Maybe next month if its posted on time again. Glad to see nov up on the 1st. I also think we should put a time limmet on how long we keep voting open and acsept photos. Like 15 days to get the pics in and 15 days to vote. That way we keep the ball rolling this time.


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sent mine to you in a email form an potm


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

i am accepting photos as stated above until the 9th

then i will process them and get the poll listed before the 12 

voting will be up until 26th with the winner being declared then

Then next photo subs will go then and so on and so forth

it is not rocket science only a simple contest LOL


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

I am currently setting a dedicate email for the contests

please send all picture submissions to [email protected]



The email is up and operational


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Since Loha offered up a lb of food for the POTM i am going to offer up a golf ball size java moss portion shipped to the winner of the TOTM


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

im gonna spend a while today after i do a water change getting my tank photogenic, i cant wait ill send in a picture soon


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

arch aquatics said:


> i am accepting photos as stated above until the 9th
> 
> then i will process them and get the poll listed before the 12
> 
> ...


This sounds like a great plan. It should have been this way from the start, I'd also like to thank you for offering a gift. I'm sure that will make people want to vote. Iv seen that since I joined this section was going down the drain in the months after always being late, no prize nothing. 

IMO the sight has amazing potential that's being wasted. I just wish we could reach it and by having potm and totm on time is getting us closer to grabbing it.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

The owner does not want to do anything with the site except make money off it. He seems like a nice guy, and it's not bad to want money off your investments, but I think it's too bad that a good forum like this went down the drain.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Betta man said:


> The owner does not want to do anything with the site except make money off it. He seems like a nice guy, and it's not bad to want money off your investments, but I think it's too bad that a good forum like this went down the drain.


I feel the same way about Romney.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Lets stay away from politics please. That's sure to be nightmare and not what we need. Thanks.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't argue about politics....i don't believe in politicians...none of tem know how to be honest nor speak truthfully....so none of it matters...besides....even if they mess up the entire country , you still can't kill them....sad....very sad...
lets stick with fish.....


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Speaking of fish you all need to get out your cameras cause the dead lines coming up fast!

I am running the contest each month if i get only 2 pics!

We will have a contest if i have to submit a pic and forfeit the prize to the runner up!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

sent mine, did you recieve it?


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes i did an just replied to your email

Shaping up to be a tough category this month!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey now that was my first intentionally set up crack againg a r/r opponent that I had to take it. 

Now that was my first and last political comment of the 2012 election.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Cory, politicians and diapers both need to be changed for the same reason. Having a newborn and all, I bet you know what that means lol. We do need change. Except change in the correct direction. Not the current one. The U.S. has become an Obamanation to the our allies. Like my pun? If you have studied latin, you will know that Poli = many and ticks are blood sucking parasites. (who cares about the spelling of tick/tic lol). Now back to TOTM, I am not entering because I feel like the larger more planted tanks always win and my little 15 won't stand a chance.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

so you will only enter if you are sure of a chance to win ?
how unsportsmanlike...
send your pics....


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

you never know until you try!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, I blew it. Missed my chance to vote early, can't vote on Tuesday. Now I can't talk politics or complain about the government until the next election.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

So its time to get out the camera and get your shots submitted for TOTM and POTM!


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Friday is the deadline folks so get your shots in to me @ [email protected]


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Your 15 has a chance!

My 10g planted won the last one so give it a shot.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I will not enter unless I have a shot at winning. I don't. My tank is on a slant, the pictures always turn out wrong. Stuff like that.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that's like the biggest copout ever...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what if Glen Cunningham had your attitude...


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

even loha put in a pic!!!!!!!!


this is shaping up to be epic!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't have a chance at all. Especially after my water change today.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yeah....i even submitted a pic....
but if i ain't gonna win you can just forgitaboutit...i'm gonna take my marbles and go home....


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

(psst John they have not played marbles since we were kids)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm...you're right...i'm not even sure they know what marbles are...lol


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

You have marbles? I thought you'd lost them already...  Just joking. BUT I may try to enter if I have time and am not feeling as lazy and sad as I am now.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Remember, you put the marbles in the danio spawning tank or was it tetra?


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Bummer, my tanks won't be ready in time!! Next month I suppose :-/


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

the marbles were put into the danio tank for safe keeping until they make their big comeback!

Loha still got his pet rock too!


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

I would like once again to encourage everyone to submit a photo before tomorrow at midnight for this months contest


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just for fun since everyone doesn't think there tanks are great my cichlid tank is in. Let me know if you got it.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

set not an email reply to it

putting threads together now for voting!


----------

